# Who's the Ultimate Cranky ?



## Magus (May 20, 2020)

Hello Bell Tree community !
Welcome to the PERSONALITY POLLS.
We are here to determine who’s the Ultimate Villager for each personality in the game. Each day a new thread with a new poll.

The choices I made for villagers are based on the great Tier List of IndoX.
I took the first 9 villagers and added the 10th option "Other" but you have to precise us who’s the best for you in your post if you choose this option.

You are actually in the *CRANKY POLL*, please vote.
Take note than you can vote for 2 villagers maximum !

°°°

You can see the other polls results by clicking on those links :
PEPPY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
LAZY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
NORMAL POLL ☺ - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
JOCK POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
SISTERLY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
SMUG POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
SNOOTY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
CRANKY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !

Thank you, you can vote and explain your choice now.

°°°

*Final Results - 28/05/2020*















*1- Apollo*
*2- Dobie*
*3- Fang

Honorable mentions - Wolfgang & Chief








*


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)

fang, dobie, lobo, tom and bruce 100%


----------



## Rosch (May 20, 2020)

For me it's Rolf. Then Dobie, Lobo, Curt, Elvis, and Apollo.


----------



## Magus (May 20, 2020)

It's hard for me to vote there's so many I like..!
My favorite is *Cyd* I think but he's not enough popular to even be on the list.

Other favorites here are Kabuki, Lobo, Dobie and Octavian.
I ended up voting for *Kabuki* and *Lobo*.


----------



## aloherna (May 20, 2020)

For me Apollo is the number one cranky forever!


----------



## Barney (May 20, 2020)

Rosch said:


> For me it's Rolf. Then Dobie, Lobo, Curt, Elvis, and Apollo.



Rolf is great - a cranky white tiger should definitely get more love than he seems to!

Octavian is also great, and is probably my favourite. I just love his facial expressions and his house is incredible.


----------



## Chris (May 20, 2020)

Lobo. He's been my #1 favourite villager since I first encountered him in 2005.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 20, 2020)

My boy Rasher.
Second vote goes to Limberg, who I had in NL and was a sweetheart.


----------



## Rosch (May 20, 2020)

Barney said:


> Rolf is great - a cranky white tiger should definitely get more love than he seems to!
> 
> Octavian is also great, and is probably my favourite. I just love his facial expressions and his house is incredible.



I actually thought Rolf would be more popular, and was a little surprised that he's not. Apollo, Octavian and the wolves dominate the cranky charts even back then.


----------



## An0nn (May 20, 2020)

Gruff


Spoiler: Just look at him


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 20, 2020)

Roscoe! I mean, he is a demon horse, how much crankier can you get?


----------



## Milleram (May 20, 2020)

Apollo is the ultimate cranky. But then again, he's the ultimate villager in general.


----------



## Barney (May 20, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I actually thought Rolf would be more popular, and was a little surprised that he's not. Apollo, Octavian and the wolves dominate the cranky charts even back then.



I only started looking on here in the past month or so, and I was amazed when I saw the villager tier lists. 

I'd found villagers considered 'higher tier', and thought they were cool enough, but when I stumbled across Rolf on an island, I was amazed - I mean, he's a white tiger. A white TIGER!

How he's not towards the top tiers, I have no idea!


----------



## VelveteenCat (May 20, 2020)

Groucho is the best


----------



## Magus (May 20, 2020)

Barney said:


> I only started looking on here in the past month or so, and I was amazed when I saw the villager tier lists.
> 
> I'd found villagers considered 'higher tier', and thought they were cool enough, but when I stumbled across Rolf on an island, I was amazed - I mean, he's a white tiger. A white TIGER!
> 
> How he's not towards the top tiers, I have no idea!



Potential explanation


----------



## -Beth_ (May 20, 2020)

My favourite cranky villagers are Tom, Octavian, Cyd, Butch, Avery, Static and Ike.


----------



## OLoveLy (May 20, 2020)

I vote for Octavian, the little angry octopus.  ☺


----------



## Altarium (May 20, 2020)

Fang wears purple eyeshadow and that automatically makes him the ultimate cranky


----------



## jumpluff (May 20, 2020)

Voted Kabuki. His hobby is quite unique among the Cranky villagers, and his design is amazing - plus it's so perfect for the personality, an intimidating exterior with an emotive face. Sad Kabuki is really something.


----------



## Halloqueen (May 20, 2020)

With the polls permitting us to vote for two, I'm going with Lobo and Hopper.

Lobo has long been one of my favorite villagers in the series because of awesome eyes. He just stands out so much. I've never actually had him as a resident of a town in all of these years, but I plan to adopt him into a New Leaf town dedicated to favorites who didn't fit into any of my other New Leaf towns.

Hopper has also been one of my favorites for years. I've been fond of his design since I first saw him in the GameCube days. He was actually one of my villagers in my absolute first Animal Crossing town, but I was a child and didn't truly understand how things worked at first and restarted that town and named it something similar to my friend's town name. I came to regret that pretty soon afterward, and I never saw Hopper in the games again until I eventually reacquired him here on the forums, adopting him to be the penguin representative of my all-bird species town. Penguins are my favorite animal in real life, and I really like his Rockhopper-esque eyes and eyebrows. Those aspects are what push him past my third place Cranky, who I'll mention now.

If I was able to vote for one more, I would've voted for Octavian. I managed to accidentally acquire him from my friend's town back in the GameCube game after we visited each other one day, much to his annoyance and my delight. Back then, he was the only Octopus villager and that was so cool. Now Marina and Zucker exist (as well as Inkwell in New Leaf) and he's no longer as unique, but I still think he's cool and since I'm not a fan of Zucker, he's my favorite male Octopus. He and Marina live in my main New Leaf town and have for years.

Honorable mentions go to Boris, Butch, Camofrog, Del, Dobie, Gruff, Knox, and Rasher. Cranky is a great personality, probably my second favorite male personality behind Smug.


----------



## Ozzie (May 20, 2020)

Gonzo the Koala if I had to choose one independent from other possible villager(types).

i like the cranky Eagles and Wolves especially Chief though


----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)

Rolf


----------



## AccfSally (May 20, 2020)

Static! He's my most favorite cranky villager.






The others would be Ricky, Lobo, Wolfgang, Dobie, Buzz and Bruce.


----------



## Kirara (May 20, 2020)

Cyd is underrated, he’s crimson red and an elephant!


----------



## teanopi (May 20, 2020)

Rolf, totally! Him and Chief have always been my two resident crankies.


----------



## Arckaniel (May 20, 2020)

CHIEF


----------



## Vadim (May 20, 2020)

Hopper and Spike by far. Roscoe and Rolf are cool too.


----------



## DawnAri (May 20, 2020)

definitely a wolf! Wolfgang is my ultimate cranky, I had him in New leaf and he truly _is _cranky


----------



## misscarol (May 20, 2020)

Cranky villagers are always my favorite personalities so I love them all! Especially the wolves, but my fave will always be Chief!


----------



## Alicia (May 20, 2020)

Tom! He is my favorite cranky villager. He moved into my new leaf town back in 2013-2014 and he's been one of my favorites since.
He is still in my new leaf town and now I have him again on my island because I couldn't imagine my island without him.








Also really like Kabuki, Lobo, and Static.


----------



## Megina (May 20, 2020)

MY BOY IS KING <3


----------



## daisyy (May 20, 2020)

dobie and roscoe for sure!!
dobie is the cutest old man villager ever.
and roscoe is such a sweetie despite his scary appearance.
but i also really like murphy!


----------



## serudesu (May 20, 2020)

CYRANO! <3


----------



## ecstasy (May 20, 2020)

Ahhh this was the hardest one out of them all, I *love *the crankies  

I like Wolfgang, Kabuki, Tom, Static, Vladimir, Ricky

I voted Tom and Static❤

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



Alicia said:


> Tom! He is my favorite cranky villager. He moved into my new leaf town back in 2013-2014 and he's been one of my favorites since.
> He is still in my new leaf town and now I have him again on my island because I couldn't imagine my island without him.
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHH THEYRE SO SWEET


----------



## Tri-Cell (May 20, 2020)

He won't win but I think Rasher is adorable! Second vote is for Tom I had him for ages in New Leaf til he suddenly moved out.


----------



## Trashlord (May 20, 2020)

Rasher is the Ultimate cranky boy, followed by Apollo in my opinion.


----------



## Galactic Fork (May 20, 2020)

The fact Gaston isn't on the main list already makes this election faulty.  Shaaaame!


----------



## Jared:3 (May 20, 2020)

Fang, Apollo, and Static are my favorite 3 cranky villagers


----------



## Jam86 (May 20, 2020)

normally i vote for 2 but this time imma stick with just apollo
the best crankyyy ♡♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## Hydrangea028 (May 20, 2020)

I voted for Elvis. He is my first cranky villager and I love him since NL. He is just a big softie. I am glad I meet him again in NH.


----------



## Lavamaize (May 20, 2020)

I personally think Croque the Wolfgang are the best crackies, but tbh I like most of the crankies in general.


----------



## Tag365 (May 20, 2020)

I'm voting for Hopper.


----------



## Mu~ (May 20, 2020)

Kabuki, but I also like some of the wolves.


----------



## Aleigh (May 20, 2020)

This one is by far the hardest. Out of the poll, Dobie. But man. Tom is certainly my fave, closely followed by Static and Vlad. I love my crankies.


----------



## kbelle4 (May 20, 2020)

Grizzly is my best bud


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 20, 2020)

Of course Apollo and Chief are my favs, but I never forget my boy Rooney.


----------



## allainah (May 20, 2020)

Cotton Candy Cat said:


> Groucho is the best


thank u ♡♡♡
hes a cranky sad teddy bear, whats not to love


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (May 20, 2020)

Gaston! I am clearly bias towards rabbit villagers but he was in my NL town also.


----------



## Misuzurin (May 20, 2020)

I like a lot of the Cranky types, but I have to say Walt is my favorite. Apollo would be a close second though.


----------



## voltairenism (May 20, 2020)

STATIC


----------



## Story (May 20, 2020)

I voted for Dobie. Because he looks the part of a cranky old animal villager more than the others.


----------



## Florence + The Machine (May 20, 2020)

Cyd is objectively the best cranky, but if I didn't have him in my town, I'd probably choose Spike. His gold horns and hooves are super cool and I'm very partial to the punk-themed villagers anyway.


----------



## Rasha (May 20, 2020)

Wolfgang, Lobo and Bruce!

Honorable  mentions: Chief, Fang, Apollo, Roscoe, Octavian, Rolf and Tom.


----------



## skylucario (May 20, 2020)

butch and static!!

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



Altarium said:


> Fang wears purple eyeshadow and that automatically makes him the ultimate cranky



fang is yuri fire emblem


----------



## Bioness (May 21, 2020)

My boy Static need more love, I mean he is a purple squirrel with lightning bolts in his fur!


----------



## cocoacat (May 21, 2020)

Octavian and Butch are the best


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 21, 2020)

I just moved in Lobo and I never knew how much I would enjoy having this character on my Island. Currently, he's taken the number 1 spot in my list of favorite cranky villagers. He's like a fatherly figure. I like Dobie too because he reminds me of a grandpa. And I really like Boyd, even though most people seem to dislike gorilla villagers. I was so tempted to move him in my island when I found him in one of the mystery islands I hopped into.

Apollo used to be my favorite back in WW, mostly because of the AC movie. And I like Chow because he's a pink panda.


----------



## Sencha (May 21, 2020)

Wolfgang and Hamphrey! Hamphrey was so adorable, he was one of my starters in new leaf, and just to hear this dark voice from this tiny cute hamster, it was too much. I love this tiny grumpy little creature. Wolfgang I found on an island ticket in nh and the first thing he said was something like "we all have our reason to be here, I just need to figure out mine" and yes, I know that is a generic cranky saying when on a mystery island, but he was the first cranky so that just resonated with me.

However, I would say that cranky is one of my favourite personality types, so I have a lot of villagers that I really like here!


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 21, 2020)

obviously static


----------



## Magus (May 21, 2020)

*First results in the first post !*


----------



## daisyy (May 21, 2020)

i just wanna say these threads are so well-organized, i really like seeing who wins top in each poll!


----------



## Magus (May 21, 2020)

daisyy said:


> i just wanna say these threads are so well-organized, i really like seeing who wins top in each poll!


Thanks you very much it's warming my heart to read this 
I try to be professional with those poll don't know why hahaha


----------



## Magus (May 22, 2020)

*Results updated !*

There's a tie for Silver ! Keep voting


----------



## Bk1234 (May 22, 2020)

Bruce is amazing! (Maybe it's just because I love deer villagers!)


----------



## Pomme (May 22, 2020)

Roscoe for me. And Boris, I have him currently on my island and I really like him.


----------



## eggie_ (May 22, 2020)

i personally really like walt now that i've had him in my town! honestly didn't even know he existed before this game lol but he's grown on me quickly


----------



## Bk1234 (May 22, 2020)

I just got Bruce in my campsite today!!!


----------



## Magus (May 23, 2020)

*Results updated !*


----------



## Magus (May 27, 2020)

*Results updated !*

Last day to vote guys ! There's a tie for the second place !


----------



## Magus (May 28, 2020)

*Final Results - 28/05/2020*















*1- Apollo*
*2- Dobie*
*3- Fang

Honorable mentions - Wolfgang & Chief








*


----------



## Bk1234 (May 28, 2020)

Magus said:


> *Final Results - 28/05/2020*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not my personal Top 3, but I'm glad Apollo is up there. Personally, I think Apollo will unfortunately be crushed in the "Ultimate Villager" poll.


----------



## Magus (May 28, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> Not my personal Top 3, but I'm glad Apollo is up there. Personally, I think Apollo will unfortunately be crushed in the "Ultimate Villager" poll.


Apollo seems to be the only one than can compete against the wolves   
It's not my personal Top3 neither but I'm happy that Dobie is on the podium for my concerns !


----------



## Bk1234 (May 28, 2020)

Magus said:


> Apollo seems to be the only one than can compete against the wolves
> It's not my personal Top3 neither but I'm happy that Dobie is on the podium for my concerns !


My Top 3 would probably be
1. Chief
2. Apollo
3. Bruce


----------



## carackobama (May 28, 2020)

Fang best cranky boi


----------



## Magus (May 28, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> My Top 3 would probably be
> 1. Chief
> 2. Apollo
> 3. Bruce


And mine this I think :
1. Cyd
2. Kabuki
3. Dobie


----------



## tanisha23 (May 28, 2020)

For me it's between Chief and Static!


----------



## Yujian (May 28, 2020)

Bruce will always be #1 cranky in my heart


----------



## ecstasy (May 28, 2020)

Magus said:


> And mine this I think :
> 1. Cyd
> 2. Kabuki
> 3. Dobie


Mine is
1. Tom
2. Static
3. Kabuki/Wolfgang


----------

